# 1st buck down!



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

My son was able to connect on his first deer tonight. 2 weeks ago he hit a doe a bit low and we lost her. Tonight he made up for it! He made a great shot right at 20yrd and we were able to watch the buck go down in the bean field


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

Sorry not sure why it posted the pictures twice.


----------



## dallaspaco (Feb 22, 2005)

Congratulations. Nice buck

Sent from my moto g(7) using Tapatalk


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

That smile surely tells it all.
Congratulations!!!


----------



## collegekid (Apr 28, 2007)

Awesome! Nice buck, nice shot!


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks guys! He was pretty excited and still has the smile to show it today.


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Congrats to the young fella.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

You've got a hunting buddy for life !!


----------



## JerryA (Aug 16, 2004)

Way to go - that's a nice deer. OK, I'll be the one to say it...I've hunted for a long time and have killed and dressed a lot of deer - it is what it is. Suggestion: you may want to consider cleaning up the deer - makes for much better pictures - ones you will be showing to a lot of people - many of whom are not hunters and will be very turned off. Only takes a couple of minutes with a wet rag.


----------



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

Congratulations! Great buck!


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Congrats!


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

Nice buck, congrats!


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Great times and even better memories


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

JerryA...... you are right, in hind site it would have looked better cleaned up. With that said though. I dont think i've ever been that excited and caught up in the moment before.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

That’s a fine deer for sure, hope it’s going on the wall..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yes he is going on the wall. My son already has the spot picked out, he even suggested we move some of my mounts around so his can go in the middle.....lol


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

JerryA said:


> Way to go - that's a nice deer. OK, I'll be the one to say it...I've hunted for a long time and have killed and dressed a lot of deer - it is what it is. Suggestion: you may want to consider cleaning up the deer - makes for much better pictures - ones you will be showing to a lot of people - many of whom are not hunters and will be very turned off. Only takes a couple of minutes with a wet rag.


I agree. Years ago, a local pay to fish lake would sponsor a "deer show" where hunters could show off their trophies. One year, North American Whitetail decided to send a photo crew to record the event. The photo crew they sent down insisted that the deer be cleaned up, and be presented with respect! They didn't even want the hunters smiling in the pics. They had standards!
There was some drunk ass Hillbilly, who, in my opinion, had the best buck on the property. The NAW guys never invited him to pose with his buck. They did NOT want him on their cameras! 


DL07 said:


> JerryA...... you are right, in hind site it would have looked better cleaned up. With that said though. I dont think i've ever been that excited and caught up in the moment before.


I can understand that being that it was your Son that made the shot! You were too excited!


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Congrats and great shot


----------



## Bullet Bob (Mar 31, 2020)

That is the most primal bonding in the world has been going on since the beginning of time.
TO LIVE IS THE RAREST THING IN THE WORLD. MOST PEOPLE EXIST, THAT IS ALL.


----------



## James30 (Apr 13, 2004)

Great Job young man,n and congratulations to both of you.


----------



## Hotboat (Jan 3, 2018)

DL07 said:


> View attachment 457309
> View attachment 457309
> View attachment 457310
> View attachment 457310
> My son was able to connect on his first deer tonight. 2 weeks ago he hit a doe a bit low and we lost her. Tonight he made up for it! He made a great shot right at 20yrd and we were able to watch the buck go down in the bean field


Too cool


----------

